# A question about salmonella



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We had our first batch of chicks all settled at our house and decided to head the tractor supply to see what breeds they had in and to buy a few more supplies. 

My 5 year old daughter had asked if she could hold a chick and the guy says "no we can't let children touch the chicks". So I told her she could hold ours when we got home. He looks at me horrified and says "you really need to be careful letting children touch chickens! They carry salmonella and can easily give it to her! It's everywhere on them and gets everywhere. You really should be careful!"

I kind of wrinkle my brow at him and don't say anything. We get what we need and head home. This was about three weeks ago and my husband is so freaked out about the kids near the chickens. I honestly think using your brain and following proper hand washing should be sufficient in keeping us safe. I see pictures of people's children hugging chickens with their faces buried into their bodies! 

My question is this: is there really a big risk of catching this from your chicks if you are clean about it? Is there any threat to my children? Thanks!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Use hand sanitizer or wash her hands. The guy at TSC is abviously uneducated and shouldnt even be helping people with chicks. It is not common for someone to contract salmonela from a backyard flock. Slamonela is mostly in badly handled meat like at dirty processing plants.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I would worry more about ... Poor kitchen hygiene, especially problematic in institutional kitchens and restaurants because this can lead to a significant outbreak.

Like Apyl said, wash the child's hands or use hand sanitizer. (I don't care for hand sanitizers but if it is only once in a while...


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, since ya asked, here is what the Center for Disease Control (CDC) says about it: http://www.cdc.gov/features/salmonellababybirds/


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Hmm interesting read. I do wash the girls hands frequently. I just don't think there is a need to be fearful and paranoid about it. Now if I could get my husband to agree...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Salmonella is everywhere all the time. However, most animals and people's immune systems keep it in check like so many other diseases and contagious organisms. 

Health of your livestock and health of your family can be maintained by good personal hygiene practices, (a great time to teach children about that) and good animal husbandry practices (another good thing to be teaching children). Do the work - use your brain to make good decisions - and generally you won't have issues with salmonella, toxoplasmosis, cat scratch fever, Lyme disease, round worms, giardiasis or other problems. 

People and chickens have been domesticated and living happily together for a very long time.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Regularly eating a good ( and tasty ) LIVE CULTURE *Yogurt* is also GOOD for enhancing your body's _NATURAL _IMMUNE RESPONSE to ailments such as those caused by Salmonella.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

If peeps are carrying salmonella, then that isn't a very good hatchery. I would have told this person that they need another hatchery if the peeps are carrying that.

It's just good husbandry to wash your hands after handling any farm animal in general, and a good practice to teach children. I would be more worried about anthrax or tetanus (unless you are routinely vaccinated) from a general farm setting.

Salmonella is more likely to come from large operations where the animals are fed other animals which may or may not be contaminated. I buy an all grain based chicken feed for this reason. 

I have seen salmonella first hand. I helped my husband through it from a hot dog with chili topping from a mega gas station/convenience place. He was violently ill for three weeks and even though the main symptoms went away he didn't fully recover for close to four months. It is something I would not wish on my worst enemy. What helped him the most was peppermint tea, chicken broth with ginger and garlic (homemade), homemade beef broth and homemade ginger everything. I made ginger tea, ginger ale with ginger, honey and the seltzer water. He took turmeric and garlic supplements once he could hold down food and I loaded up everything with garlic.

A well cared for flock that is healthy naturally will always win the war. They have a stronger immune system and can battle things when they pop up.

It's a Mother Nature lesson, when you stress nature, everything in nature suffers. Disease in people, and in animals is a sign of a larger picture of stress.


----------

